# My Wedding Choice



## samuelriley9 (Mar 14, 2017)

I will be getting married in December this year and I live in South London, I have come across this company: http://www.simply-you-bridal-hair.co.uk/They do bridal hair in Hampshire and I really like some of the styles, their testimonials on the website are really appealing to me so I reckon I’ll probably go with them, any thoughts or words of advice out there for me?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 15, 2017)

I think for your wedding, you may be better off going with your own hairstylist, if you have one, and if they do bridal hair. That said, if you want to go with this company, you need to schedule a consultation/trial.


----------



## bailsquad (Mar 17, 2017)

You may need to go personally to their location and have their free trial before deciding.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

bailsquad said:


> You may need to go personally to their location and have their free trial before deciding.



Is free trial is available are you sure ??


----------

